# any pics of these horses?



## Ashley (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anybody have any pictures or info on these horses?

Michigan's Chief Red Fox

Michigans Heart Breaker

Michigans Half Breed

Snowmans Golden Jewel

Captain's Show-Man

Wa-Full Nuisance Jewel


----------



## Alex (Aug 21, 2008)

Michigans Hart Breaker

Michigan's Half Breed was an ASPC Superior Dam (No pic found)

Those were the only 2 I could find on the Taylor Site-- Taylors


----------



## alongman (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a picture I found of Captains Showman while I was searching the files. I know that he is owned by a gentleman in Iowa and that good old Showman may not be producing as much as he was in past. I love the line - most of my ASPC/AMHR mares have Showman blood incorporated somewhere.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a link to a photo of Jewel - http://platteridgefarm.com/Ancestors/Jewel1.JPG

Old Jewel, Jewel's dam can be seen on the sale page at http://www.bellevuefarm.com

And here's a crappy picture of Fox - he's much prettier in person







(Edited to add - Fox is a minimal tobiano)

Here's a head shot I took of Showman last summer


----------



## Minimor (Aug 23, 2008)

I've got a Chief Red Fox daughter--a loud pinto filly--her dam is a Showman daughter. Red Fox is a minimal tobiano, but he sure seems to pass on the color.

I've got a nice photo of Showman I can e-mail to you if you PM me with your e-mail; I'm certain the same photo is on the 'net somewhere, but I can't remember which website. Oh, and I do also have a halter photo of Hartbreaker, different from the one on the link above.

Have you bought "something" Ashley??


----------



## Lewella (Aug 23, 2008)

Ashely has the Fox colt that Renee Bush had.





Can you email me the picture you have of Showman Holly?


----------



## Minimor (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, I thought that was the breeding on "Henry" as Renee called him...so I figured it was either him or the full brother you had there for awhile.

I'll send that photo right away!


----------



## alongman (Aug 23, 2008)

Minimor can you post the picture of Showman or send it to me directly as well? I would love to add it to my folder of pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2008)

NOw......................I know how cant keep a secret.....


----------



## Lewella (Aug 25, 2008)

Just how long was he listed in your signature line before any of us figured it out? LOL


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2008)

UM actually Lewella you pm'd me the same day I put it in.


----------

